# 25 gal Construction Journal. (Updated 2/15)



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

This will be my second attempt at a vivarium. I built one many years ago for a pair of Leucs, but sold it all when I moved up to San Francisco. My dad gave me an old tank and stand and it's time to get some more frogs so here we go...

The tank measures 24x20x12 - I think that comes out to around 25 gallons. So far I've got the false bottom mostly finished. I still need to get a pump and make a little area for that. The pump is going to power a tiny stream that will be coming out of the raised area on the right and running down flat stones into a pool in the front corner. In theory anyways. Background is going to be great stuff with tree fern or coco fiber over it - not sure. 

Here's what I've got done so far. So much farther to go....


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Welcome Krysis, That looks like a nice start. I'm always glad to see another SF frogger. If your not aware there's a semi local get together this weekend.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11133


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice. I like it. Good start. cant wait to see more.


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Finally got around to working on this some more. I've greatstuffed most of the background and created the water area. I'm using a microjet pump to feed a waterfall that flows from the ghostwood. I've also started sticking on some coco bedding to the background. The lighting is 48w H-T5. Here's a few pics of what's been going on.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Even without the dirt stuck to the foam yet, I can tell that background is gonna look sweet! 
Keep the pictures and descriptions coming.
-Frank


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

That's a lotta silicone. Are you going to leave the sides solid black like that?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> The tank measures 24x20x12 - I think that comes out to around 25 gallons.


Yea, that's a standard 25g. One of my favorite sizes. 

Looks good. I'm going to have to try this multi level false bottom on my next tank. There's some cool stuff I've seen with the technique.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I agree. It's looking great, and the 25 is indeed a great sized tank . . . It can work for just about anything. They can be harder to find, but they're worth the search.

Ryan


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Dane said:


> That's a lotta silicone. Are you going to leave the sides solid black like that?


Nope they're getting covered with greatstuff tonight! I just blacked it out so that the sides look nice from the outside since they're exposed.


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, the sides are all foamed up now. The first batch of greatstuff caused my false bottom to tilt up so I've got it weighed down right now while the new foam dries. Hopefully that will keep it in place. 

I'm really wishing I had a bigger tank now...


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, the background is pretty much done. Just need to wait for it to dry then I'll clean up the mess I made of the front glass.


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Placed my order with Harry from Cloud Jungle. He put together a package for me that includes:


*Neoregelia 'Flaming Lovely'
Neoregelia Eoz
Neoregelia Chiquita Linda
Macodes petola
Monolena primulaeflora
Creeper Cutting Collection* (no clue what's in this yet)

Looking forward to getting this thing planted!

Anyone have any plant placement suggestions?


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Everything is all up and running. Just waiting on the plants now!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Very cool! I can't wait to see it planted...


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, got my plants from Harry over at Cloud Jungle today! Got the box at work and it was driving me crazy until I got home.










Now I'm fairly new to all this so when I went to plant it I just kinda stared at everything and felt like a moron. I tried to fit everything in best I could - most of everything included in the "creeper collection" he sent me I had now idea where to put so I just sort of stuck it in here and there. Anyways - here's what I've done with it. If anyone has suggestions I'd be more than happy to hear them!

Whole Tank









Left









Middle









Right


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

That looks good. Im sure you had tons of fun thinking about where to put the plants. But you are soo patient to get only little cuttings. I wouldnt be able to wait for the plants to grow in, I would get big plants right of the bat.
Good luck.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Its lookin' good. The only suggestion I could give is... LOTS MORE PLANTS!! Haha. You need some bushy style plants or something! :wink:


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> Its lookin' good. The only suggestion I could give is... LOTS MORE PLANTS!! Haha. You need some bushy style plants or something! :wink:


I was totally thinking the same thing! I'll wait a couple weeks and see how these do and then throw some more in there 

One thing I noticed is that my pump seems to be getting clogged already - I guess I didn't get all the coco bedding out of the false bottom like I thought I did. The pump was a little weak to begin with so I'm going to order a more powerful one and then dig it out and replace it before these plants get too comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

krysis said:


> Ok, the sides are all foamed up now. The first batch of greatstuff caused my false bottom to tilt up so I've got it weighed down right now while the new foam dries. Hopefully that will keep it in place.
> 
> I'm really wishing I had a bigger tank now...




NOOOO, the tanks GREAT. You wish you had MORE tanks. 

With small frogs like darts, big is never better.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Uhh... big is often much better. What are you talkin' about?? :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

I think he means that with such small animals, it's not practical to spend hours looking for them. If the hobbyist can't find them, they may grow bored with the animals. Most darts will be comfortable in a 20 gallon. I personally like the look of smaller vivs that are heavily planted. (Larger vivs cost more $ too) I would only make a huge viv (110 gallons or so) if I was planning on housing alot of frogs in it, or a mixed tank ( :shock: ) of arboreal frogs with terrestrials. (Don't worry, I don't plan on doing this)

Back on topic...I can't wait to see that thing when it fills in!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Its not "practical"? Haha... oh boy...

You should look up Rich Frye's Darklands breeding project and see just how "small" his viv is for them.


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Added a new fern and tossed some java moss in there last night (thanks frogtofall!). Here's what it's looking like after a lot of moving the plants around.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey!! Its lookin' good!! Glad the Java Moss arrived in good shape.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Its not "practical"? Haha... oh boy...
> 
> You should look up Rich Frye's Darklands breeding project and see just how "small" his viv is for them.


I meant for viewing purposes. But if the frogs will only breed in a large setup, then by all means do it. I've heard of how big his pumilio tank is, but I've never seen it. Do you have a link?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yep. Run through this massive post. Its in there...

http://www.dartden.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... ht=uberviv


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

That's incredible. Thanks for the link. I used to be a member there...more than a year ago, but it was too slow compared to DB. 

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

how is the pond in front connect with the false bottom? it seems like it is all sealed off with rocks. can you elaborate? even pictures. :-D


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

beloved84 said:


> how is the pond in front connect with the false bottom? it seems like it is all sealed off with rocks. can you elaborate? even pictures. :-D


The rocks are covering small openings in the great stuff that allow water flow from the pond area into the rest of the false bottom.


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, It's been forever since I've messed with this tank. But here it is as of now. Hoping to get a couple Azuerus in here next week.


----------

